# P35 vs P35L/P35LF



## pahadia (9 Feb 2007)

Hi There,
I am an employee of self managed company.I have submitted P35 through ROS. This file was build by Thesaurus software. My question is do I need to submit P35L & P35LF separately or one file generated by software was sufficient ?

Thanks in advance
Pahadia


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Feb 2007)

Pahadia, I also use Thesaurus softwares payroll package. The P-35 that it prepares includes the P-35L & P-35LF. Once you upload to ROS go to your ROS inbox and you can view them there and print for your own records. One thing on the P-35LF, Thesaurus will generate the information for this from the original data as set up in the employee files, e.g. if theres BIK on a car or if theres a Pension payment then the P-335LF picks that up from the years transactions for the person. If there were no such items then the P-35LF will be filed "nil".


----------



## pahadia (9 Feb 2007)

Thanks Graham_07.I can see P35 and P35L in my inbox however there is no P35LF. There was no pension or any voluntry contributionin 2006.I can't see any option in ROS to fill it as nil.I wonder if I have to send it in paper form ?


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Feb 2007)

Pahadia, when you print the P-35 from the ROS inbox it will also print the P-35LF unless there was nothing to declare. If there was not pension in 2006 anyway Thesaurus will have effectively filed a "nil" P-35LF so you should be ok. The P-35LF while a statutory requirement is for statistical purposes ( or so Revenue told me on a query I had) It does not as such form part of the computation of PAYE/PRSI liabilities for the year. If you've filed the thesaurus file on ROS I think you're covered.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Feb 2007)

Following up on previous, if you are planning to have a company pension in 2007 and are using Thesaurus make sure to set it up in the "add amend employee" screen under "additions / deductions" then when you get to week 52 all the information will be automatically transferred to the P-35LF


----------



## pahadia (9 Feb 2007)

Great !!! Sound like I am all sorted...

Thanks very much Graham_07. Appreciated your response.


----------

